# Visited dealer today, some good some bad



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

Well.
I took my car in to have few things look at. 
1. Death Lag, softare updated 4 months ago but the lag was still there and I can still shift to second in Tip mode.
2. Wiper noise, wiper jump and skips even with new set of wipers.
purchased them 3 months ago and now it's skipping again.
3. Humming noise from the AC unit when secondary pump is on. From reading the forum, sound like vibration on the secondary pump.
4. Windshield condenstation TSB
Well, picked it up today and dealer complained about the things I had done to the car. They don't like it and suggest I change it back
- VGA Nav setting
- Disable DRL
- Keyless Start
anyways... the software update is done (Can't shift to 2nd anymore in TIP), dealer won't replace my wipers again, said it's within spec. Humming noise can not reproduce and Windshield TSB done. (Am I suppose to get 2 F's? I still only have one)
not sure if I will go back to the same dealership anymore.... it's a shame, so close to home and they used to be #1 on my list.
Jeff


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (eggyacid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggyacid* »_Well, picked it up today and dealer complained about the things I had done to the car. They don't like it and suggest I change it back
- VGA Nav setting
- Disable DRL
- Keyless Start


They don't like it? Tell them not to do it to their cars then. The things you listed are all mods that VW has put in the cars to be activated in some markets. So it is all factory. Tell the dealer to lump it. I agree with you, time to find a new dealer for service.
BTW, the service manager at my dealer got a kick out of the keyless start. He has also been receptive when I've offered information that I found on the Vortex. Yes, I know I'm lucky.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (TregOH)*

They don't like it? I can't believe they noticed it. My stealer never noticed anything I did with the car, not the dash cover, spock's dead pedal, no drls, acceptance screened vagged, nor keyless. Service department must be run by, no offense intended, Stevie Wonder.


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (mdjak)*

well, my service rep saw all the things I had in my Treg.
he's feeding me buch of bullsh*t about it will cause electrical problem fail and other things.
my old service advisor was much better, too bad he moved to BMW


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (eggyacid)*

your tech's a moron. the mods that you listed will not have any adverse impacts on other systems, as they are all (potentially) factory standard. these are all simply things that VW decided not to introduce into the US market due to some warped fear of US litigiousness. 


_Modified by NYCTReg at 10:54 PM 11-17-2004_


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (eggyacid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggyacid* »_Well.
1. Death Lag, softare updated 4 months ago but the lag was still there and I can still shift to second in Tip mode.



- The NEW software update released last week now allows you to start in TIP in 2nd ...
- Up shifts are more crisp [read that fast] yet are still seamless [can't be felt]
- The shift algorithm is also more wideband, less gas peddle pressure - earlier shifts; more throttle - higher RPM shifts. I describe it as Sportmode 'light'. 
- It also goes into 6th now at 44 mph under light acceleration in Drive. Sportmode still does not see 6th without the cruise turned on.
- The down shift algorithm is quite nice. As you slow now, the transmission down shifts. So as you coast to a stop, you can watch the MFI go from 6th to 5th, to 4th … all the way down to 1st. This is what is supposed to get rid of the Death Lag. AND it ‘really’ does work.
- - - - - -
I had mine done today, and am quite pleased.
The Touareg seems like a totally different, and perfected vehicle now.
Have yours REFLASHED …

*- SlotCAR*

_[EDIT] Service still listed as:
- PERFORM RECALL BP
- CAUSE: RECALL BP12 - Refleashed Control Unit and Checked Motor_



_Modified by SlotCAR at 2:03 PM 11-18-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (SlotCAR)*

Slot, do you have a VAG-COM? I'm curious to see what the new version is. Do you know if there are any limitations on the flash (VIN, engine code, engine type, etc?)


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (SlotCAR)*

i had mine done today and they said it's the latest version.
how many versions are out there?
my first one, which was done 4 months ago didn't fix the lag problem and still able to shift from 2nd.
second one done today, they claim it's the lastest... drives much better, down shifts better too. Now i'm not able to shift to 2nd.
so there is a third one? 
i'm totally confused


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (eggyacid)*

I agree - Total confusion here.
TOO MUCH HERE-SAY.
No software revision on my workorder.
The Service Manager said - "It's a new flash JUST RECEIVED LAST WEEK".
[Great info isn't it?]
No VAGCOM, but I have OBDTool ...
[How's that for adding more confusion?]
Is this flash DIFFERENT? - YES
I drove the old flash and this one is quite impressive.
- - - - - -
Remember that my Touareg NEVER had a Death Lag [evidenced by past posts]. 
It has always been quite responsive.
After driving this flash in a different Touareg, I committed to getting it done.
I could 'NOT' be happier.

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## Robert M. (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (SlotCAR)*

Is there any way we can find out about the newest flash? Is it only for 04's or 05's as well? I drove an 05 V8 on the dealer lot to do an unrelated comparison to my 05 V8. What I did notice is that the one I drove on the lot was ALOT more responsive than mine. I took mine in and my dealer says no updates available.... After reading this post, maybe my dealer is unaware of the most recent update. I'd like to find out more about it so I can inform them of it.
Thank you.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (SlotCAR)*

"The down shift algorithm is quite nice. As you slow now, the transmission down shifts. So as you coast to a stop, you can watch the MFI go from 6th to 5th, to 4th … all the way down to 1st. This is what is supposed to get rid of the Death Lag. AND it ‘really’ does"
QUESTION: Does it correct going into 1st ONLY when the car comes to complete stop?? 
I don't think I have the death lag though. I'm not sure. Going in for service anyway on Monday.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (irbrenda)*

BONI:
Here's what the new flash does ...
- In DRIVE:
- The transmission downshifts into 1st gear at 8mph
- In SPORT MODE:
- The transmission downshifts into 1st gear at 5mph
- Sport mode goes into 6th gear only when the Cruise Control is engaged
- In TIP:
- TIP shifts into 1st 'after' coming to a complete stop.
- You 'CAN' shift into and start out in 2nd gear now

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## Robert M. (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (SlotCAR)*

slotCAR,
Is it possible you can post the number for that TSB and the date it was released? I have been complaining to my dealer that my trans doesn't shift into first until I've been at a complete stop for about 3 seconds. Very annoying, yet they say everything is within spec. I'd like to tell them to look at tsb ######## so they can fix it.
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (Robert M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robert M.* »_slotCAR,
Is it possible you can post the number for that TSB and the date it was released? I have been complaining to my dealer that my trans doesn't shift into first until I've been at a complete stop for about 3 seconds. Very annoying, yet they say everything is within spec. I'd like to tell them to look at tsb ######## so they can fix it.
Thanks,
Robert

I have no other information except the "BP12 ... " ditty I mentioned in the above post.
No revision/version of the flash, etc.
I suggest you print this post, and give it to your dealer. This flash is quite excellant and operates like I have indicated above.
I would INSIST they do research and get this flash from VW.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (SlotCAR)*

And that's exactlywhat I'm doing. Printing it for their eyes for Monday. I'll let you know what they say. Thank you for your help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (SlotCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlotCAR* »_I would INSIST they do research and get this flash from VW.

Does the flash get rid of the "surging" while decelerating\downshifting?


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (miked112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miked112* »_Does the flash get rid of the "surging" while decelerating\downshifting?

The best way for me to describe the way the Touareg 'now' shifts is:
- It feels like the Touareg is "Drive-By-Cable" now.
- Response is excellent and instantaneous.
- No hesitations, surges, death lags.
I hope that answers your question.


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (SlotCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlotCAR* »_
The best way for me to describe the way the Touareg 'now' shifts is:
- It feels like the Touareg is "Drive-By-Cable" now.
- Response is excellent and instantaneous.
- No hesitations, surges, death lags.
I hope that answers your question.

Thanks...sounds great; just hope I don't have a hard time convincing my dealer that it exists.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Transmission Flash - Some Negatives*

Additional information on the Transmission Flash ...
Now for something I do NOT like after driving the Touareg in SPORT MODE today.
- Speed at 45 mph, in Drive, in 6th Gear
- Heading into some 'twisties', slightly downhill.
- I shifted into Sport Mode.
- Transmission went into 4th gear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- As I approached a corner, rather than holding 4th gear and slowing down, the trans. shiffted into 5th gear. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
- This actually made the Touareg accelerate into the corner. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
- This was not the 'norm' for the old flash which held the same gear.

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Transmission Flash - Some Negatives (SlotCAR)*

I just got back from service this morning. As far as they know there is no other update other than what I had done months ago, and they would not redo anything on my car. Said everything was within specs. They did put a call into VW to see about the so-called update and they're waiting for a call back. I showed them the printout of everything here and they just said there's nothing further that they're aware of. And they said it's normal to not go into 1st before coming to a complete stop first. Oh, well....


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Transmission Flash - Some Negatives (irbrenda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irbrenda* »_I just got back from service this morning. As far as they know there is no other update other than what I had done months ago, and they would not redo anything on my car. Said everything was within specs. They did put a call into VW to see about the so-called update and they're waiting for a call back. I showed them the printout of everything here and they just said there's nothing further that they're aware of. And they said it's normal to not go into 1st before coming to a complete stop first. Oh, well....









*BRENDA:*
'Youall want and come drive my Touareg?
It works just as I described, and YES is does downshift into 1st @ 8mph.
I do not have to come to a complete stop.
And YES it was just released, now 2 weeks ago.
The more I work with VW service, the more I get discussed with them.
OK ...
- What is the correct question to ask my Service Advisor?
- Do you know what revision/version or whatever of the "now infamous" flash is that you have?
- Is there a way to get it out of VAG-COM?
I will email my Service Advisor and ask him if he can tell me just what he did to my Touareg ...

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Transmission Flash - Some Negatives (SlotCAR)*

If they can provide you with a specific TSB number and/or a printed copy of the TSB, it would be most helpful.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Transmission Flash - Some Negatives (aircooled)*

Thanks aircooled.
I'm still not aware of a TSB that covers it though.
In my postings above, all they referenced in my workorder was "BP12" ...
I have already emailed my Service Advisor!
I will stop in by him tonight after work and talk to him one-on-one ...


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Transmission Flash - Some Negatives (SlotCAR)*

Is there a revised software program superceding BP? BP, Technical Bulletin 01-04-13, was issued June 21, 2004, covering low speed binding associated with the Transmission Control Module and stepper motor; and transmission shifting irregularities experienced in VINs prior to 40,953. If the almost 2 hour flash of the transmission was done, the result is the truck can not be started in 2nd gear from a stop in Tiptronic.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Transmission Flash - Some Negatives (SlotCAR)*

I would be kind of silly for them to re-issue a new flash under the same campaign ID vs issuing a new campagin that supersedes the BP campaign, but that's just me. We'll know more if you can get more information from the dealership.
Also to Slot, you ask a question about my TPMS in the othe thread that is now locked. I have not had to do anything different for calibrating for altitude, even when climbing to over 13,000 ft. If it does give me an error, I would just re-learn the pressures.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Transmission Flash - Some Negatives (SlotCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlotCAR* »_
[
It works just as I described, and YES is does downshift into 1st @ 8mph.
I do not have to come to a complete stop.
And YES it was just released, now 2 weeks ago.


They just listened to what I had to say, even after I showed them the printout from here, but if you could be so kind as to find out exactly what it is that they did for you, that would be great! Thanks again for your help.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Transmission Flash - Some Negatives (irbrenda)*

*Straight From A Touareg Technician*
- There is no 'new' flash
- There are only two [2] flashes
- One for the V6
- One for the V8, "Update - Programming Flash - W42TOUAREGSHIFT"
- For V8's - Engine Code AXQ and BHX only
- My Touareg was flashed under: *Recall BP12 - Reflashed Control Unit and Check Motor*
- My VIN: 21xxx
My Touareg shifts just like I inidcated in the above posts.
I can best describe the shifting as:
*- It drives and shifts like it is Drive-By-Cable Now*
- - - - - -
Here are two Videos of my Touareg "Shifting"
_I'm sorry for the poor quality
They were taken with a Digital Still Camera_

*1st Video*
- Touareg Down-Shifting into 1st at 8mph
- I'm in DRIVE
- The Touareg has already gone from 6th to 5th to 4th where the video begins
- Watch the Speedometer, and Gear Selector
- You will see that my Touareg clearly goes into 1st, while still moving
--->VW_Touareg_8mph_1st_Gear
- - - - - -
*2nd Video*
- I'm stopped, in TIP, in 1st Gear
- I shift to 2nd Gear TIP
- I accelerate from TIP in 2nd
--->VW_Touareg_TIP_2nd_Gear
- - - - - -
- My conclusion?








- Comments anyone?

*- SlotCAR*

_EDIT: Fixed a typo or two ... _



_Modified by SlotCAR at 1:30 AM 11-23-2004_


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Transmission Flash - Some Negatives (SlotCAR)*

Thanks. I burned the first video to CD and bringing in to them as proof that it does happen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As far as the 2nd one, I haven't a clue how to use Tip and have never tried it so I can't comment. Bad me.
Again, they said everything checked out within specs but I'm going back tomorrow with this info and the CD!
And now my seat is peeling. What else can go wrong?



_Modified by irbrenda at 8:16 PM 11-22-2004_


----------



## Robert M. (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Transmission Flash - Some Negatives (irbrenda)*

Thanks slotCar,
When I took my car in, I complained that in drive it wouldn't down shift into first until I was completely stopped for 3 seconds. They told me this was normal. My car is a 2005, therefore I think they are going to argue with me about performing any update to it. It's pretty obvious though that yours is functioning differently. As a side note, while in Tip mode, mine down shifts to first at 8 mph, but I cannot start in second gear. I'll print out this thread and take them the videos you posted for proof. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Egginmydriveway (Nov 11, 2004)

thx very much SlotCAR for the information - though disappointing that perhaps there is no magic new tranny flash. My 2004 V8 is late model (vin 86xxx), and I have all of the symptoms (hesitation, harsh shifts, no power death lags), and have no idea if the reference flash was applied before I bought the car in October. I have a service appointment in 2 days, but am not confident on the outcome.
Dumb question: How do I determine my engine code (without VAG-Com)?
Confused question: Earlier posts referenced both a tranny flash and a Engine Control Module flash, with reco that both needed to be performed. Still true? Now I'm just confused.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Egginmydriveway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egginmydriveway* »_
Dumb question: How do I determine my engine code (without VAG-Com)?


Check your "VEHICLE IDENTIFICATION LABEL"
I have two of them.
The 1st one is pasted into the 1st page of my Touareg Maintanence Booklet [Manual 1.1 ]. Right under the Warranty Voucher 'stamp' and in-service date, the Dealer pasted the label. 
*The 1st line on the label lists the VIN of your Touareg, 
followed by The Engine Code - AXQ in my case.*
- - - - - -
The 2nd one that I know of is in the back hatch, inside the spare tire compartment. Open the door exposing the spare tire, and look at the upper left of the compartment. No need to remove the spare, etc., you'll see a sticker there. One of the lines says ENGINE/TRANS. Well the 1st entry on that line is the Engine Code.

*- SlotCAR*




_Modified by SlotCAR at 4:42 AM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Egginmydriveway (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: engine code (SlotCAR)*

thank you. I was getting anxious for more data, as I'm scheduled to drop off at dealer tomorrow am.

From my label in my manual, mine is AXQ, which means it qualifies for the BP12 reflash described in your earlier post - assuming it wasn't already done before I bought the car (which would be depressing as I have the hesitation, harsh shifts, death lag/no power). Again I've read that an Engine Control Module and Tranny flash are separate but need to be performed together - not sure if this is confirmed.
My car does downshift to 1st while still moving, but will not start from a complete stop from (manual) 2nd gear. The plot thickens ....


----------



## Egginmydriveway (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: engine code (Egginmydriveway)*

Well - took my car into the shop today for the death lag, harsh shifting, and acceleration during braking. In the end, dealer was able to replicate/experience the harshness problem, but was unable to come to a confident solution. My 86xxx VIN V8 Treg was not due/elligible for the much discussed tranny flash (my engine type was right, but the tranny flash was not listed for my car). In fact there were no recalls or campaigns due for my car, and there were no faults on the computer.
The dealer stated the cause as "Harsh shifting patterns". and fixed via "Reset TPS and TRANS". Essentially, I was told, let the adaptive driving feature relearn, and hopefully replace the previous harsh shifting pattern. My ride home from dealer was short, so not sure if there was any effect - but I'm not confident.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: engine code (Egginmydriveway)*

An interesting, but sounds like a somewhat non-eventful experience for you.
Since I have driven a Touareg that has the hesitation, I can't see how it is even safe[?]
- "Operating within spec." is not the answer.
And waiting for 3 seconds until the car shifts into 1st like Robert M's, is rediculous.
Now what makes my Touareg, or the other Touaregs I have driven at the Dealership 'different' than yours?


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Transmission Flash - Some Negatives (Robert M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robert M.* »_Thanks slotCar,
When I took my car in, I complained that in drive it wouldn't down shift into first until I was completely stopped for 3 seconds. They told me this was normal. 
Thanks again.

That's what I was told again and again. It's normal. I was just there Monday but they are checking into Slotcar's info and they will view the CD I burned. They put a call into VWOA and are awaiting an answer.


----------



## Robert M. (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Transmission Flash - Some Negatives (irbrenda)*

Please post any info you get from your dealer or VWOA. I saved slotCAR's vids, guess I will do the same as you and burn em to a cd and take them to my dealer. I agree with slotCAR, why should our touaregs be driving different than others? I will keep watch on this post and will also update if I get anywhere with my dealer.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: engine code (Egginmydriveway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egginmydriveway* »_Well - took my car into the shop today for the death lag, harsh shifting, and acceleration during braking. In the end, dealer was able to replicate/experience the harshness problem, but was unable to come to a confident solution. My 86xxx VIN V8 Treg was not due/elligible for the much discussed tranny flash (my engine type was right, but the tranny flash was not listed for my car). In fact there were no recalls or campaigns due for my car, and there were no faults on the computer.
The dealer stated the cause as "Harsh shifting patterns". and fixed via "Reset TPS and TRANS". Essentially, I was told, let the adaptive driving feature relearn, and hopefully replace the previous harsh shifting pattern. My ride home from dealer was short, so not sure if there was any effect - but I'm not confident.










I'm not so certain the Touareg has an "adaptive driving feature".
But the reset is good to try anyway ...
- - - - - -
Have your Dealer dump any DTC's.
While he is doing that he will be using his VAS 5052 [or VAS 5051].
Have him show you what version of the TCM flash is installed.
It should be "0565" for the V8 flash.
He can print the TCM's software version from the VAS.
Have him do that.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (eggyacid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggyacid* »_Well, picked it up today and dealer complained about the things I had done to the car. They don't like it and suggest I change it back
- VGA Nav setting
- Disable DRL
- Keyless Start


Jeff:
Sorry to hear about the grief you had at your VW dealer as a result of your modifications. I have been quite heavily modifying my VW's for the last 4 years or so, and have enjoyed excellent co-operation from my dealer. Here's a few suggestions, based on my own experience, that keep the whole modification process fun for both the dealership staff and myself:
1) Arrange with the service department that one specific technician will be assigned to your vehicle, long term. I think this is the single most important thing to do. The only downside of this is that sometimes you have to schedule service, etc. around the technician's vacation time, training time, etc., but it is worth it.
2) Keep the technician fully informed about what you have done. To me, this is just a courtesy, so the tech does not lose a lot of time trying to figure out why a component is behaving in a non-standard way. The parts manager at my dealership usually passes info to my technician whenever I have started in on a new mod - because I order the parts for the mod (keyless start, etc.) from the dealership.
3) Maintain a written record of mods performed (just a simple list) and leave it on the passenger seat when the car goes in for service. This kind of ties in with number 2, above.
4) Recognize that the service writers will sometimes feel left out of the loop, a good way to minimize this problem is to drop by sometime and show them what the mods are - but not at 0800 on a Monday morning...








When I started my project to install keyless start on my Phaeton earlier this month, the service manager (who is also a technician) invited me to bring the car up to the dealership, so I could do my own work there in one of their unused bays - at no charge to me. That's what I call a "pro-mod" dealer attitude.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:27 PM 11-27-2004_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
When I started my project to install keyless start on my Phaeton earlier this month, the service manager (who is also a technician) invited me to bring the car up to the dealership, so I could do my own work there in one of their unused bays - at no charge to me. That's what I call a "pro-mod" dealer attitude.
Michael

_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:27 PM 11-27-2004_

Wow, that's amazing. Too bad not all dealers are like that. Did they loan you their tools too?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: engine code (SlotCAR)*

My V6 has a transmission code of 0564 (up from my original version of 0361), so there is definitely a new flash out there! Whether it also applies to the V6 engine and tranny combo is another question.
Also, noticed in my VAG-COM thread that TregOH has version 0565 already on his vehicle since October 04:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...93388


_Modified by aircooled at 6:31 PM 11-27-2004_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_ Did they loan you their tools too? 

They offered to let me use their tools, but I declined on the whole offer. I tend to work kind of slowly and carefully, and I didn't want to get into a situation in which I had the car half disassembled, and it was now closing time for the dealership. So, I did the work in my own garage, with my own tools - here's the writeup: Retrofitting Keyless Start to North American Phaetons.
I did take the car to the dealership the next day to have them re-install the shift lever cover - no matter how many times they try to show me how to do that, I never manage to have any success getting it on the post. The Phaeton tech at my dealership now reaches for his trim re-installation tools every time he sees me pull into the parking lot...








Michael


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (PanEuropean)*

Ok, now. Am I surprised that Mr. W12 Phaeton here with the erudite login name "PanEuropean" who also happens to be a (new?) VWVortex moderator gets the celebrity treatment from his dealer? "Oh, sir, we've been missing you" [while rolling out the red carpet] "tell us, tell us, how have you modded your sweet ride?" [muttering under breath, I hope he doesn't waste my precious time again] "Oooooh, new software for the butt-massager; oooooh, an electronically controlled 4-zone perfume dispenser for the passenger cabin, with separate scent containers for every passenger. Oooooh."
I don't think us lowlives (esp with V6 eggs) get that kind of treatment. For me, it's: "We have a Pontiac Vibe for you as a loaner today, sir. Take it or leave it."















P.s.: Sorry, couldn't help myself. I do think you get better treatment than most of us, for a good reason.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (sciencegeek)*

I have been buying cars from this same VW dealer for 25 years. The Phaeton was my 8th car since I bought a diesel Rabbit in 1979.
I didn't become a moderator on Vortex until after I purchased the Phaeton. In fact, I had not made a post on Vortex for over 2 years, until about a week before I bought the Phaeton, when I went to the Phaeton forum here to gather information, and I found it to be an absolute dead zone. I volunteered to mod the Phaeton forum after I had owned my Phaeton for about 2 weeks or so.
I have been modding my VW's for quite a while - always strictly OEM. My last car was a 2002 Golf TDI - I lost track of the mods I made on that car, OEM Xenons, high pixel MFI, OEM PDC, complete European interior refit, ESP, 5.5 liter washer fluid bottle, headlight washers, and on, and on... and the staff at my dealership were as co-operative and friendly about all those mods as they have about the mods I have since started into on the Phaeton.
I suspect the reason I get nice treatment at the dealership is simply because the dealer is a small town, family dealership, and folks tend to be pretty friendly and co-operative in that kind of organization. The fact that I have known both the sales manager and the service manager since they were in elementary school helps, too - they are now the second generation of the same family running the dealership. That I bought a Phaeton, instead of a Golf TDI (my previous car) has squat-all to do with it.
Michael
PS: PanEuropean is the model name of the motorcycle I ride.


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (PanEuropean)*

any more words on the software update?
my car shifts into 1st 3 seconds after a complete stop, sometime when turning where I slow down to about 5mph, i get the lag.
just want to see if anybody else got an update?


----------



## Robert M. (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (eggyacid)*

I got nowhere with my dealer. The service advisor said she would speak to the area rep. (they were at the dealer a few days after I complained about the shifting and advised her of the slotCAR's vids).
She brought the issue up to the rep and he stated there are no software updates for my 05. So basically, I have to live with it. This has reminded me to call VWOA and complain about it. Hopefully enough people will complain and they will address it....


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (eggyacid)*

Lots of new information.
I went to the 'going away' party for my VW Technician.
He's leaving VW after 24 years because he nolonger can make rate
working on Touaregs [imagine that].
There are 9 revs. of software for the Touareg's.
Three for the V6's, 3 for the V8's, and 3 for the V10's.

Here they are ... 
V6 0361
V6 0422
V6 0564 - Latest Patch
-------------
V8 0382
V8 0459
V8 0565 - Latest Patch
-------------
V10 0398
V10 0447
V10 0467 - Latest Production 

*
Also you can find out what your revision is with your VAG-COM.*
- Dump address 02
- The last 4 digits of the "Component" code 'IS' the software revision.
- "0565" for my Touareg
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 09D 927 750 N
Component: AL 600 6Q *0565* <-- The REV.
Coding: 0004153
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (SlotCAR)*

SlotCAR,
Great info thxs. 
Spikeital


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (SlotCAR)*

Hmm. I seem to have the middle revision in my car. I wonder if I should ask for an update?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 L
Component: AL 600 6Q 0447
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Hmm. I seem to have the middle revision in my car. I wonder if I should ask for an update?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 L
Component: AL 600 6Q 0447
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------



From what I understand on the V-10 the different revision is a "running change".
It is NOT available as a flash.
Now it seems to me that if there is a different version that is currently shipping with the V-10 Touareg's, VW must have 'fixed' something.
_- Or maybe they broke something ..._

*- SlotCAR*

PS: _ Jim you don't want that latest flash anyway, it just increases your gas mileage, and adds 40 xtra hp ...







_


----------



## chipauten (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (SlotCAR)*

*Spockcat,*
Please let us know if it fixes the hesitation if you get the 0467.
*Slotcar,*
What is a "running change". Does that mean they are continuing to update the software on 0467 without changing the version number? Or are you saying that the dealer can't install 0467 without changing out the computer? I've had some scary moments with my V-10 and really need a fix if one is possible.
Chip


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (chipauten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chipauten* »_*Spockcat,*
Please let us know if it fixes the hesitation if you get the 0467.


What hesitation? 
Chip, do you have a V10? If so, what is your VIN. I have 49470. Would be good to see where VW went to the later revision.
PS: In the VAGCOM code thread Cburkard has V10 VIN 55,000 and has the 467 revision. Wonder if he has any hesitation?


_Modified by spockcat at 12:40 AM 12-17-2004_


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (chipauten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chipauten* »_
What is a "running change". Does that mean they are continuing to update the software on 0467 without changing the version number?


A running change is just installing a new/different revision on the currently being built Touareg's.
And NO, if VW changes the software, they up the version.
The 0467 revision is not offered as a flash for your Touareg.
- - - - - -
Has anyone dumped their "Address 02" with their VAG-COM, besides Spockcat?


----------



## chipauten (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
What hesitation? 
Chip, do you have a V10? If so, what is your VIN. 
_Modified by spockcat at 12:40 AM 12-17-2004_

Spockcat,
Yes, I have a V-10, VIN085500. Don't know what update version I have.
I have had offers from folks with VAG COMs to help me out but
I am unable to take advantage of the offer now. I am recovering
from complications from back surgery and can't drive now. I may be a couple more months before I'll be able to find out.
Chip


----------



## chipauten (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (SlotCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlotCAR* »_
A running change is just installing a new/different revision on the currently being built Touareg's.
And NO, if VW changes the software, they up the version.
The 0467 revision is not offered as a flash for your Touareg.
- - - - - -
Has anyone dumped their "Address 02" with their VAG-COM, besides Spockcat?

Slotcar,
Thanks for the info. I would be really worried if VW did not have good configuration managment control. After looking up my VIN (see above) it looks like I have a pretty late production version, so I may 
have 0467 already. Still need a fix to the hesitation problem, though.
When I get through my next (one day) hospital visit and get off enough 
drugs to be able to drive again, I am going to see if my hesitations follow the symptoms described above (3 sec to shift to 1rst, etc.). I
hadn't thought to watch the gear indicator before when it happened.
I jumped to the assumption that it was related to the throttle by wire
system.
Chip


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (chipauten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chipauten* »_Spockcat,
Yes, I have a V-10, VIN085500. Don't know what update version I have.
I have had offers from folks with VAG COMs to help me out but
I am unable to take advantage of the offer now. I am recovering
from complications from back surgery and can't drive now. I may be a couple more months before I'll be able to find out.
Chip

You must have the latest version then.


----------



## AWDAudi (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Visited dealer today, some good some bad (SlotCAR)*

Sorry for opening up an old post.
I have an '04 V10 and have version number 0565 - the one listed for the V8!
Does anyone know if this is OK or correct?
Thanks!


----------

